# Sense, CM7, or OMFGB



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

So I've been running omfgb for a while but I thought I would get a few opinions. Sense is nice because everything works but is it worth losing speed? Which is more reliable cm7 OR OMFGB? what do you guys prefer?


----------



## DrkDroid (Jun 22, 2011)

I prefer omfgb simply because of the customization in God mode....its nice when everything works, but I can sacrifice to have more customization options

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Have you ever considered a liquid rom? I'm running gingersense 1.4 with full on sense 3.0. Very very fast and all the greatness and Widgets of sense.


----------



## DaveGoldbach (Oct 14, 2011)

I had bamf forever its good. I've been using CM7. Enjoy both for sure

sent from my CM7 Thunderbolt


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

I like OMFGB. I know that it's going to be supported for a while (Main Dev just got a TB) and its customization is excellent. I am not saying it's the best out there but for me, it is.


----------



## Raziel36 (Aug 14, 2011)

Liquid Smooth 3.0 for the best AOSP experience. SHIFTAO5P and OMFG are great, too, but Liquid is the fastest I've used.


----------



## pnoozi (Sep 28, 2011)

Gingeritis for Sense 2.1
CM7 for AOSP

I'm sure most of the AOSP ROMs are fast. I didn't keep BAMF Forever for more than a day or two. Went right to CM7. After a while I missed Sense so I switched to Gingeritis.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm all about CM7 personally but it's best to just try them and see which works best for you and your taste.

BAMF Forever is my favorite Sense ROM but I'm not a fan of Sense so I got rid of it after a few days.


----------



## hopesrequiem (Aug 10, 2011)

Liquid gingerbread 3.0 ftw. Or bamf for sense. Bamf is the most stable sense for me. But so is liquid for aosp


----------



## hopesrequiem (Aug 10, 2011)

Just buy boot manager. Then you could have five Roms ready with the click of a button


----------



## DrkDroid (Jun 22, 2011)

For something different, touch my bamf is my favorite bamf rom by far....solid and stable and different than sense and aosp

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Thrillhouse847 (Jul 24, 2011)

Honestly, I am surprised how little Liquid is considered (by the OPs) in posts like these. It is the leanest, fastest, most stable and far and away the most customizable AOSP rom available for the Tbolt (in my opinion, of course).

If you decide to go down the AOSP road, I couldn't strongly enough recommend Liquid 3.0.

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## headcheese (Aug 1, 2011)

I will cast my vote for liquid.


----------



## Nuance (Jul 30, 2011)

For those running Liquid stating it is the fastest and smoothest, how? What's different about its speed than CM7 or OMFGB?


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

"Nuance said:


> For those running Liquid stating it is the fastest and smoothest, how? What's different about its speed than CM7 or OMFGB?


I second this. Used liquid and didn't really seem any faster than any other aosp. Customization is on par with others as well but not much better than any other.


----------



## ewhitak (Jul 25, 2011)

IMO its what your phone likes. I came across this with my OG certain phones like certain roms. Thats why one rom seems faster than other. Just try them all. See what your phone likes.


----------



## bond32 (Jul 14, 2011)

I really don't know why people associate sense with being slow. Every sense ROM, including stock is snappy on this phone and there has rarely been any hangups. AOSP is just so dang boring to me...

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Spencer_Moore (Jun 7, 2011)

"miketoasty said:


> I like OMFGB. I know that it's going to be supported for a while (Main Dev just got a TB) and its customization is excellent. I am not saying it's the best out there but for me, it is.


I agree 100%. I love omfgb its simple elegant and customizable. Featureful and stable.


----------



## mandog202 (Jun 7, 2011)

I just switched to OMFGB from CM7, had a ton of data connection issues with CM7 where if my signal was at or below -95dbm, and i tried to load something, data would drop for half a second, and come back, sometimes repeatedly. So far on OMFGB i've seen the signal as low as -111 and data has been solid! I had originally tried OMFGB months ago and it did have this problem back then, but it's apparently fixed now.


----------



## revosfts (Sep 14, 2011)

Liquid has a beta of gingersense 2.0 that I tried. I'm not big on sense tho...

My name is Revos I'm a recovering flashaholic running Liquid Gingerbread 3.0


----------



## want a droid (Jul 23, 2011)

I use CM7. I haven't used Sense since the beginning of summer. AOSP is just so much faster smoother and quick overall. I used to use OMFGB, but I've been running CM7 for about a month now.


----------



## ktez (Aug 11, 2011)

I have been using Thunderstick GENII for awhile now and it is one if the best Sense roms I have tried. It seems faster and smoother than Bamf or Gingeritis to me anyway. But everybody's experience is different, so I say try them all for yourself!


----------



## movielover76 (Aug 16, 2011)

I use bamf forever,I stay with sense since out seems to be more stable than asop and its really very fast for a sense room I don't feel like i'm giving up any speed even when staying with the stock clock speed


----------



## CHP (Jul 13, 2011)

Another vote for Touch My BAMF. Just switched to it and see no reason to switch back to OMFGB. Seems almost as quick as AOSP for me. I actually get better battery life too.


----------



## yakitori (Aug 28, 2011)

Liquid 3.0 IMO better than sense. Lockscreen gestures ..variety of lockscreen options. Music controls. Screen off music controls. Liquid Tom runs better on my phone than cm.

Haven't used sense in a while cause I don't like sense. Just my preference. Bamf was good sense when I used it. Which has been a real long time

Also I will say flat out I hate theming sense. Its too many images and too many drawpatch 9s ...so theme options would be another benefit of aosp


----------



## wxjunkie (Jul 30, 2011)

I keep returning to AOSP like CM7 because Sense lags something fierce on my TB.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

sense 3.5


----------



## pcar1947 (Jul 11, 2011)

I use cm7. Have tried bamf got board. I need the speed . Bamf seemed laggy. Maybe jt was because of boot manager?


----------

